# If Google or Wolfram Alpha searches don't cut it for you, try ...



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hunch: A Cure for Indecision? (2 web pages).

*A new site provides answers to life, the universe, and just about everything.*

-- Tom


----------

